# Fonctionnement de l'iPod



## krigepouh (17 Janvier 2002)

Bon ben voilà çà y est après avoir longtemps critiqué l'iPod, je commence à être sérieusement interressé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  C'est souvent le cas avec Apple, le Titanium rev A je l'ai bien critiqué aussi, lui préférant les Pismo, j'ai résité un an et maintenant j'ai un Titanium 550   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant c'est l'iPod, je m'aperçois que avoir 5 Go de musique sur soi c'est quand même pratique.
Alors je voudrais savoir comment il fonctionne, peut-on y faire cohabiter à la fois de la musique et des données et même faire tourner ce programme de répertoire dont j'ai vu des infos sur le net ?

Merci

signé : le client captif


----------



## dany (17 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour, je ne peux te répondre que sur le plan
musique car il ne me sert que pour ça, mais sur
ce plan la, il est parfait, avec iTunes 2 et le Ti
c'est facile et la qualité musicale est tres bonne.
Je l'utilise tous les jours aux heures de pointe dans
le métro et j'ai failli plusieurs fois oublier de déscendre
à ma station ! seul petit pb il se raye assez facilement
et il lui manque une commande de volume et d'arrêt
du son sur le cable mais bon... voila @+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2002)

tu peux faire cohabiter sans probleme données et mp3.
c pas genial non!


----------



## krigepouh (18 Janvier 2002)

Si c'est génial et pas cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 j eme sens de plus en plus irrésistiblement attiré par cet iPod !
Heureusement qu'il y a MacWorld Tokyo cela m'oblige à attendre car sinon j'aurais sans doute craqué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aie aie aie


----------



## dany (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par krigepouh:
*Si c'est génial et pas cool   *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si c'est cool, une ,deux et trois étoiles et ça c'est Paris


----------



## brome (18 Janvier 2002)

Moi aussi, il a fini par me tenter cet iPod, malgre son prix... et hier soir, je l'avais en demonstration sous les yeux, et j'ai failli craquer.

Et puis je suis redescendu de mon nuage et j'ai reflechi. Et j'en ai deduit qu'il n'y avait pas photo : 20 Go de donnees et de MP3 pour le JukeBox, pour seulement 340 Euros, contre seulement 5 Go pour l'iPod avec un prix de 540 Euros...

Non, franchement je crois que je suis finalement decide pour le JukeBox d'Archos. Qui en plus est compatible Mac et Pc, et me permettra donc de transferer une foultitude de donnees avec mes potes equipes de PC.

De plus, le JukeBox est compatible avec MacOS des la version 8.6, alors que si je m'achetais un iPod des maintenant, il serait incompatible avec mon OS 9.1 (puisqu'il faut l'OS 9.2 minimum). 

Je trouve ca dommage, car c'est vrai que je le trouvais seduisant cet iPod, mais la , la concurrence semble vraiment ecrasante.


----------



## dany (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par brome:

Non, franchement je crois que je suis finalement decide pour le JukeBox d'Archos.  

[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, moi je ne parle en bien que de ce que j'utilise
tous les jours !


----------



## dany (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par brome:

Non, franchement je crois que je suis finalement decide pour le JukeBox d'Archos.  

[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, moi je ne parle en bien que de ce que j'utilise
tous les jours !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2002)

Je pense être bien placé pour aider les indécis : Un copain, fier de son titanium 500, s'est procuré un JukeBox Archos, (pas de iPod en vue à l'époque de son achat!) s'est trouvé, au bout de 3 mois avec un JukeBox qui plantais tout le temps! Retour en atelier pour le changer, et re-bellote ; un dernier envoi désespéré en SAV et toujours pas de news de son Juke box 20go...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi, petit étudiant sans beaucoup de moyens et doté d'un g3 B&V (Bon pas de misérabilisme, j'ai un mac quand même!), j'ai franchit le cap de ma banque et j'ai acquis la perfection, la chose, LE bijou : Et oui j'ai acheté un iPod! Son prix à été très vite oublié au regard de mon utilisation quotidienne! En déplacement il ne me quitte pas et quand j'arrive chez dez possesseurs de mac je le branche et je pique les trucs qui m'interressent grâce a ces fabuleuses capacités. Il m'est arrivé de sauver une jeune utilisatrice sur grenoble en démarrant son iBook en panne sur mon iPod pour restaurer son système! LE PIED!!! 

En 2 mois, je suis déjà comblé et son prix, comparé aux nombreuses choses inutiles qu'on achete sur les ordinateurs, s'avère mince! En fait mon copain, malheureux de constaté la perfection du iPod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , cherche à revendre son archos qui finit par fonctionner quand il veut bien (en tapant dessus!- c'est son troisième...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 

Bref, moi je vis en guyane Française et, avec l'humidité ambiante, on sait vite reconnaitre du bon matos du mauvais. Un mac tient 6 ans et un PC 2 ans...


----------



## Tyler (22 Janvier 2002)

L'iPod,c'est le top.

Aucun rapport avec les autres lecteurs MP3.


Je n'en dirais pas plus,

j'ai assé venter ses mérites et ses qualités,maintes et maintes fois sur le forum !

Et si c'est pour le prix,on l'oublie très très très vite une fois qu'on a franchi le pas.

A bon entendeur.


----------



## krigepouh (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*j'ai assé venter ses mérites et ses qualités,maintes et maintes fois sur le forum !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cà on ne peut pas dire le ccontraire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon moi je n'arrête pas d'y penser à cet iPod gaaarrgl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , la seule raison qui me freine c'est la MacWorld de Tokyo, les rumeurs prétendent qu'un iPod 2 pourrait sortir, alors j'essaye d'attendre ; je me suis fait avoir sur le Titanium Combiné je vais éviter de recommencer mais c'est très dur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


----------



## brome (22 Janvier 2002)

Mouais.... non c'est pas trop le prix qui m'arrete, c'est la taille du disque. Ce que je veux, c'est pouvoir me trimbaler avec l'entierete de ma discotheque, ou au moins les meilleurs CD de chaque genre (mais comme j'ecoute beaucoup de genres...). Et j'aimerai aussi pouvoir recuperer les MP3 de mes potes (au moins 15 Go de plus) et stocker tout ca au meme endroit.

Alors si Apple sort un iPod 2 avec au moins le double de disque dur, la ca peut eventuellement devenir interessant.

Mais sinon... une centaine de CD seulement de capacite, c'est peu... c'est presque le nombre de CD que j'achetes en une semaine (96 il y a 15 jours... bon d'accord c'etait exceptionnel, j'avoue !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## krigepouh (22 Janvier 2002)

Question : l'iPod gère-t-il les mp3 mis dans dossiers ?

Merci


----------



## comgil (25 Janvier 2002)

J'ai acheté l'iPod début décembre, et depuis c'est devenu un accessoire indispensable : en balades, en voiture (via un adaptateur cassette), sur la chaine HIFI, je l'utilise tout le temps. La qualité est là et le confort aussi.

Ce qui fait la grosse différence, c'est le transfert firewire, qui fait oublier tout simplement l'étape du transfert. Et compte-tenu de mes besoins en chansons, la capacité de l'iPod me convient tout à fait, avec 400 chansons il me reste la moitié de l'espace libre !

L'iPod stocke les chansons dans des dossiers spécifiques, et on ne retrouve pas la hiérarchie créée par iTunes.  Mais normalement, comme les dossiers sont invisibles, ça ne nous dérange pas. Pour récupérer des chansons, on peut  utiliser PodMaster, qui lui recrée la hiérarchie à l'export depuis l'iPod et redonne le nom "normal" aux fichiers mp3. Les autres outils (à ma connaissance) ne sont pas capable de faire cela, mais ils sont plus rapides.

En résumé, il FAUT acheter un iPod, aucun autre lecteur mp3 n'a ce "petit plus".


----------



## brome (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par comgil:
*
Ce qui fait la grosse différence, c'est le transfert firewire

...

En résumé, il FAUT acheter un iPod, aucun autre lecteur mp3 n'a ce "petit plus".*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quel petit plus ? Le port firewire ?

C'est vrai que c'est a ma connaissance le seul sur le marche actuellement a avoir une interface firewire.

Mais je voudrais comprendre une chose... Normalement, avec 5 Go, on telecharge sa "MP3theque" dans l'iPod, et ensuite on est tranquille et on peut l'emmener partout... je veux dire, plus besoin de se connecter tous les jours et faire des transfers incessants.
PAs comme sur un lecteur style Rio a memoire flash avec une capacite minuscule...

Donc puisqu'on a pas besoin de faire sans cesse des transferts, l'interface Firewire n'est finalement pas un argument si decisif, non ?


----------



## dany (25 Janvier 2002)

Salut brome, ma mp3thèque, comme tu dis, elle est
sur mon Ti et l'iPod me sert  à faire des choix, tantôt
du jazz, tantôt du classique, tantôt da la varièté etc..
c'est ça la liberté et le tout vite fait et bien fait !
voila @ +


----------



## comgil (26 Janvier 2002)

Je persiste et signe : le firewire, c'est le GROS plus, car il peut arriver que vous deviez supprimer beaucoup de chansons, les remettre, pour une raison ou pour une autre, et avec Firewire, vous n'avez pas à vous dire : zut (je reste poli), il va falloir que j'attende 2h avant de retrouver toutes mes chansons ! Tout est fait en 5 minutes maxi

De plus l'interface de l'iPod le rend très simple et agréable à utiliser, la roue géante est vraiment idéale.

Mais bon, si vous ne voulez pas l'acheter, vous avez le droit également !


----------



## MacDominion (26 Janvier 2002)

Le port firwire est bien cool pour faire des sauvegardes de données régulières qui seraient laborieuses avec un port USB.

[26 janvier 2002 : message édité par MacDominion]


----------



## krigepouh (26 Janvier 2002)

Je n'avais pas vu que j'avais plus de 9 Go de mp3 sur mon disues dur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et quelques Go sur CD, alors un iPod 10-20 Go au même prix ce serait sympa, j'attends un peu, j'attends MW Tokyo.

Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2002)

Salut
je viens de recevoir mon nouvel ipod hier matin -( oui le 1er s'est crashé après 30' = DD fichu) - le revendeur me l'a envoyé en réparation en hollande - pas d'échange standard ( le merde ) dont après un mois et un plainte auprès du ministère des affaires économiques le revendeur a été sommé de m'en donner un neuf - bon çà c'est pour la petire histoire.

Cette fois ci j'ai plus de chance je l'ai utiliser pendant 2h hier et c'est un régal - sauf qu'il faut vraiment être soigneux si on veut lui garder une aspect  correct

Tout çà a déjà été dit des 100 de x mais apple aurait pû y joindre une housse de protection du genre transparent comme il en existe pour les gsm et comme çà tout le monde pourrait l'admirer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De vrais radins chez Apple

Enfin pour conclure j'espère pourvoir en profiter longtemps de ce petit bijou - quand à la capacité 5Go c'est correct - j'ai +/-50Go de mp3 et il y en a que je n'écoute pas une x par an - non le but est d'avoir ses albums préférés sous la main ou comme là dit un utilisateur plus haut de faire son marché de temps en temps en fonction du menu qu'on désire et là le firewire et vraiment extra

Une petite question : à force d'enlever et de recharger son ipod son DD devrait se fragmenté non ?

A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2002)

oui eh bien le ipod..bof  le mien s'est endormi du sommeil éternel après 4 jours d'inutilisation..je précise que la batterie était chargée , et que j'avais fait la MàJ 1.04..
Quand j'ai voulu m'en servir nada..en le branchant sur le secteur , le ibook..nada..bref .. je dis bof pour un truc aussi cher de commencer à avoir des ennuis aussi vite après  1 mois.
Peut 'on faire un reset ?? 
sinon retour chez gigapole lundi..


----------



## Jean lefort2 (26 Janvier 2002)

J'ai le mien depuis plus de deux mois et je suis super content.
Le firewire est vraiment rapide, mais pas seulement le IPod est superbe.
Je viens de voir le lecteur MP3 de chez Bang&Olufsen, il est très beau, il resemble à une soucoupe mais est très très cher et n'acèpte que 64Mo, une vrai merde quoi (son prix sera proche des 4000 ou 5000F), horrible.

franchement le Ipod est le meilleure et en plus il fait parti d'Apple, et seulement ça lui est totalement favorable par rapport aux concurrents, comme Archos.


----------



## brome (27 Janvier 2002)

Salut Dany,
ben tu vois, de la facon dont tu t'en sers, j'admet que l'iPod est ideal, puisque ta discotheque est sur le DD de ton Mac. Donc tout va bien pour toi, et l'iPod constitue bien le choix ideal.

Mais sur mon TiBook premiere generation, je n'ai qu'un minuscule DD de 10 Go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , et y caser 4 systemes d'exploitation plus et s'en servir pour mixer des chansons via protools ou cubase, ca laisse pas beaucoup de place pour les MP3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est donc pour ca que je cherche un balladeur MP3 qui puisse stocker TOUS mes MP3 afin de soulager mon disque dur.

Alors le jour ou Apple sortira un iPod de 10 Go au moins, je pourrai dire "OK, il me convient".


----------



## dany (28 Janvier 2002)

Bonsoir Brome
Bien sur, tout dépend de ce que l'on a besoin, pour moi l'iPod est le prolongement de mon Ti avec ses 30 go sur lequel j'ai stocké mes mp3, environ 6 go, c'est ma bibliothèque d'appartement, sur l'iPod il y a environ 3 go d'incontournables, ceux qu'il me faut toujours avoir sous la main ! le restant c'est pour les envies du moment qui changent toutes les semaines en fonction de l'humeur, du temps qu'il fait dehors, de la tête des gens dans le métro etc... c'est pourquoi 5 go dans l'iPod me suffisent largement et que je n'avais pas envie d'attendre des mois pour un éventuel 10 go (ou  des années pour plus encore !) et que je préferais la qualité à la quantité @+


----------

